# Buying a 68 GTO (Need Advice)



## sirmattvz (Oct 21, 2008)

So I need some help...

I have located a 1968 GTO for sale and wanted to find out whatever one thinks about it and what I should do...

Here is the situation: What should I do? Part I of email...

_
Thank you for your email. First of all the GTO belonged to my father, he was the first and only owner, and after he passed away 7 moths ago, he left the car to me. I do not now much about this car, only that it has 15,700 miles. I can let you know that it has a clean US title, it has no scratches or dents, and it runs perfectly, I've took it for a drive before I left US, and I didn't drove it since then. Anyway I have all the receipts and for all the work that has been made on it. The car is now in Zagreb, Croatia with me, and it is crated as I received it, when I've moved here 1 moth ago, because I found a better job. I've tried to register it here but the odometer is in miles, and to make it street legal,I'll have to pay around $4,000 US money that I cannot afford because I want to buy a house, so I've decided to sell it. The total price that you'll have to pay for this car is $15,000 US, price that includes shipping taxes and insurance. All of my transactions until now were made under..... protection, and for that I wish that we make this deal also with .... protection. If you agree with moving forward with the deal through .... please email me your full name and shipping address. As soon as I receive these information from you I will forward them to .... along with the rest of the details in order for them to open a case regarding our deal. I have reserved the car for you until I will have your final answer.

Regards,
_

Part II of email....

_As I told you I will pay for shipping and all the taxes afferent to the shipping. As soon as the bank gives me the OK, I will send you the car. The sale will be completed by the usage of the bank . If you are sure about the purchase of this vehicle, you will have to make the payment directly to bank. They will assure the funds in a bank account. This bank account will be managed by a transaction agent. Immediately that they will receive the payment they will send me a notification and I will remove the vehicle of the public sale and start the shipping. The car will arrive by water in 6 maximum 7 days. The car will be at your disposal for 10 days to inspect it. If you decide to buy the car after you have inspected it, only then you will notify that they can release the payment to me. If you do not want to buy it you will ask the agent for full reimbursement after you will return the vehicle to the shipping company. You will not be charged if you will return the vehicle. The shipping company will call you with one day before arriving to their nearest office from your location. You will have to go there and pick it up. I will put along with the car: keys, title, all the receipts that I have from it, owner's manual,service manual and also a sale receipt signed at a legal attorney stating that I'm selling you this car. When it arrives to warehouse you will have to go there with your id (preferably 2 forms of identification) and sign for pickup. You don't have to pay any taxes, duties or so. If you are interested in buying it, please send me your full name and shipping address so that I can forward them at bank so they can set up a new case for our transaction. 
Regards._


Do you guys think this is a good deal? or does it sound a little shady.. What do you think of the pics


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Sounds like a scam to me, and with the funds going out of the country there would be little to no recourse to get it back if he decided for what ever reason to not send you the car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

100% Scam!


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

the guy knows way too much about how he wants the funds transferred. if it was a real deal he would ship the car to us. all he has to do to register it there is take a sharpie and write the speed in KM. there are way too many thieves out there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Absolute SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Do a 180 and run like the wind......


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

You see these all the time on ebay. It's also a way to get your personal information. Don't do it! I found a 67 for 15k here in Seattle. It's a better bet. They're out there, you just have to look for them and NEVER give out personal info.
Linda


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

walk away


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Scam, Scam, Scam!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, here's some free money to buy that GTO!! I just got this in an e-mail, sounds legit... 


_Dear Friend, My name is Mr. Song Lile, I am the credit officer in Hang Seng Bank, Hong Kong. I have a business proposal in the tune of $19.5m to be transferredto an offshore account with your assistance. After the successful transfer, we shall share in ratio of 30% for you and 70% for me. Should you be interested, please respond to my letter immediately,so we can commence all arrangements and I will give you more information on the project and how we would handle it. Please treat this business with utmost confidentiality. You can contact me on my private email: [email protected] , with the following informations for record purpose: Full namesprivate phone numbercurrent residential addressOccupationAge and Sex I look forward to hearing from you. Kind Regards,Mr. Song Lile. _


----------

